# Reconciliation Thread



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Someone in another thread mentioned something about having a reconciliation thread.

I think that would be a great idea to offer hope for the hopeless!


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

I second that idea. I am a firm believer that we perform to the expectations in front of us. We are constantly bombarded with negatives of violence, crime, sub-par students, divorce, etc. Everything we see is bad news. It would never work, but it would be nice if there was a positive information network out there. Something more like this, but bigger and more publicized: 

Good News Network

Happy News

Good News Daily


----------



## COFLgirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I second this idea about having a reconciliation thread. A thread like this could serve several purposes...offer hope to those who want to rebuild their marriages after a crisis, support for those who are actively reconciling their marriages, and a more appropriate 'board' where the crisis has passed and a different marriage has emerged.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

I totally agree.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, you asked, you got it:

Reconciliation Stories


----------

